# Hole in Stomach! HELP!



## ParaShan (May 26, 2012)

Someone please help me! My betta (Tim Burton) had not eaten for five days and I noticed. He has been extremely lethargic and refused to eat. His stomach was a little swollen I figured he was constipated. He did not poop and he was still acting this way and I figured he was going to pass away soon. Today, hes swimming fine but I noticed he has a hole in his stomach! You can see inside him and I am freaking out. He is in a 5gal tank (heated 80 degrees constant) I feed him micro pellets because he refused to eat any shrimp or normal pellets when I first got him (I have had him for almost a year). I honestly do not know what to do. I hope this is treatable. 

Here are some pictures of his injury:



























This is his tank:


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

He's got fin rot and popeye too..

I see no filter.. this means you should be doing weekly 100% water changes at least. I would do it by day 5 or add an extra 50% mid week myself.

I think the best thing you can do is keep his water extra clean.. increase water changes to 50% every other day and 100% weekly and hope he recovers.. if his entire stomach burst then I'm not sure how likely that is to heal to be honest..

For the fin rot and popeye I would do epsom salts - 1 tsp per gallon predissolved and added slowly over an hour to avoid shock. Also need to be really careful and make sure they have no dyes, perfumes, or additives of any other kind. I get mine from CVS Pharmacy. You only need to readd the salt with a water change, and then only as much as water you change. I would leave the epsoms in at least a week, if not two.

Stress Coat at 1 ml per gallon, fresh water vitachem at 1 drop per gallon or IAL might also help.

You may also need antibiotics but this is a start.


----------



## ParaShan (May 26, 2012)

callistra said:


> He's got fin rot and popeye too..
> 
> I see no filter.. this means you should be doing weekly 100% water changes at least. I would do it by day 5 or add an extra 50% mid week myself.
> 
> I think the best thing you can do is keep his water extra clean.. increase water changes to 50% every other day and 100% weekly and hope he recovers.. if his entire stomach burst then I'm not sure how likely that is to heal to be honest..


I had a filter but the lowest setting stressed him out. I do 100% every week/week and a half. Ive been doing it for a year and he seems fine with it. I am not sure if his stomach is what bursted... I know there is a hole but I do not know if it affected any organs...


Thank you for your help


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

This is incredibly sad, and I might be way off base, but if his entire stomach burst (and it looks like it did), I think it would be cruel to just let him die slowly.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Has that abnormal buldge (above the hole) new? Or is that how he was when you got him?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I would say be careful with the salt because a wound like that, the salt might make it sting. I would buy a filter (low flow) and make sure to clean the gravel when you do water changes. I was totally shocked when I saw that. :shock2:


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd also be hesitant to use AQ Salt, since it's open to the inside flesh. I'd think that would be very dehydrating to him and more risk of causing further organ damage. But, honestly, if his stomach actually burst, I'd probably be looking at euthanizing him. That's one thing as a nurse I know- a ruptured organ really isn't going to heal. It could be a fast, or slow, death, depending on how big the wound is.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh that's really sad. I'm so sorry for your loss. Honestly, in my opinion, the hole itself doesn't look treatable. If I were in your position, I would euthanize. I don't say euthanize easily, either. There are many ways in which you can do this if you decide to. Here's the deal, though: you have a fish that has two out of three treatable conditions. Though the treatments for those two makes the third condition more painful. He's in a lot of pain now. Poor baby. I'm so sorry for your loss. :'(


----------



## ParaShan (May 26, 2012)

Thank you all for replying! I threw out the gravel and most of his plants. I transferred him into his 2.5 gal so he does not need to swim so much for air. His heater can now heat the water perfectly. I will monitor him, he seems like he's fine for having a huge hole on his side. He ate like 3 micropellets and he's been swimming. My friend is going to give me some almond leaves and hopefully that can help. I would hate to euthanize him since he seems like he is swimming fine. I really do not know what to do but just wait. No one knows what this could be? I also noticed when I was cleaning his tank I took a closer look at him and it looks like he may have "Dropsy". His scales are sticking out on that side where his wound is. I have not heard good things about dropsy which saddens me but all I can do now is hope. Thank you all


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

We're all hoping the best for the little guy; keep us posted.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, please keep us posted. If he pulls out of this I would rename him Jesus (just trying to lighten things for you).


----------



## ParaShan (May 26, 2012)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Yes, please keep us posted. If he pulls out of this I would rename him Jesus (just trying to lighten things for you).


Lol thank you

I dont know you guys.... he's breathing heavy and rapidly and hanging out at the bottom of the tank :/


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Nooooo!

I would turn off all of the lights to let him get some relaxation; if you haven't already. Make sure his water level is much lower than normal...poor baby doesn't wanna get up for air much....


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

I hope the little guy turns out ok. Keep us posted.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

PM Calistra or OldFishLady they know a lot about this. I'm so sorry to hear this and the is just SAD.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Yea, dont use salt, i dont think that will help since he has a open wound. The IAL would be the best choice for him right now. Make sure you keep his water extra clean, change it at least 50-80% everyday. Just leave his tank bare for now. If you have any tall silk plant or a betta hammock, put one in so that he can rest on it near the water line and breathe easier.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> PM Calistra or OldFishLady they know a lot about this. I'm so sorry to hear this and the is just SAD.


I will right now.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sadly, it doesn't look good...Sometimes we have to make the hard choice and do what is right by the Betta. If you do want to try and treat-what I would recommend is high dose aquarium salt 3tsp/gal and heavy tannins in a low level QT-about 3in deep, low water temp 75-76F-Dim lit quiet location-hold food for now. 
Don't worry about the salt stinging-fish don't perceive pain that way.

Good luck....


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Best of luck with your little guy. Keep us posted.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm at a loss of ideas. Does it show any signs of healing at all?


----------



## ParaShan (May 26, 2012)

Hey everyone!!

I could not muster the ability to euthanize and I am so HAPPY I didn't. The hole shows that its healing. Its not bright red anymore and its closing up! He's swimming like nothing happened and eating just fine. My friend gave me some almond leaves so I have been using them and it seems to be helping him heal. So far it looks like Tim Burton is getting better! I am still hoping and keeping his water super clean. Thank you to everyone for your help and kind words. I still have no idea what happened but it does look like he is getting better


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Best. News. Ever.


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

awesome news!


----------

